# TSA Continues Being Awesome



## GURPS

*VIDEO: TSA DEMANDS TO CONDUCT FULL BODY PAT DOWN ON MAN AFTER HIS PLANE ALREADY LANDED*
Security mix up caught on camera


“Sir, where are you going?” asks TSA agent Alex Grossman as Nygard begins to leave the airport.

After Nygard says he left his boarding pass on the plane, the TSA officer makes a call before asking Nygard to undergo further screening that “may or may not have been completed in Minneapolis.”

“Why can’t I just leave the premises?” asks Nygard, adding, “Why do you need to do more screening if I travel from point A to point B safely, why does there now need to be more screening before I leave.”

Grossman says Nygard is not being detained but continues to demand he undergo a “complete screening” which includes a search of his body and his bags.

When Nygard states that he is going to leave, the TSA agent threatens to call Denver police who will apprehend Nygard “for refusing our direction.” The agent is unable to provide a statute or law under which this is permissible.

Nygard then leaves the airport as Grossman calls the police. Nygard was able to leave the airport without being apprehended by law enforcement.

A local Fox News story about the incident said that Nygard, “was on a list that should have singled him out for screening — but that didn’t happen.”

According to the report, Nygard should have been subjected to enhanced screening at Minneapolis Airport because his name was, “on the secondary security screen list known as “quad S,” and Nygard, “had a boarding pass designated with four bold S’s.”

The TSA failed to notice the details on Nygard’s boarding pass and he was allowed to board the plane. It was only after a Spirit employee called the TSA when the plane was half way to Denver that the oversight was recognized.


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> *VIDEO: TSA DEMANDS TO CONDUCT FULL BODY PAT DOWN ON MAN AFTER HIS PLANE ALREADY LANDED*
> Security mix up caught on camera
> 
> .
> “Sir, where are you going?” asks TSA agent Alex Grossman as Nygard begins to leave the airport.
> 
> After Nygard says he left his boarding pass on the plane, the TSA officer makes a call before asking Nygard to undergo further screening that “may or may not have been completed in Minneapolis.”
> 
> “Why can’t I just leave the premises?” asks Nygard, adding, “Why do you need to do more screening if I travel from point A to point B safely, why does there now need to be more screening before I leave.”
> 
> Grossman says Nygard is not being detained but continues to demand he undergo a “complete screening” which includes a search of his body and his bags.
> 
> When Nygard states that he is going to leave, the TSA agent threatens to call Denver police who will apprehend Nygard “for refusing our direction.” The agent is unable to provide a statute or law under which this is permissible.
> 
> Nygard then leaves the airport as Grossman calls the police. Nygard was able to leave the airport without being apprehended by law enforcement.
> 
> A local Fox News story about the incident said that Nygard, “was on a list that should have singled him out for screening — but that didn’t happen.”
> 
> According to the report, Nygard should have been subjected to enhanced screening at Minneapolis Airport because his name was, “on the secondary security screen list known as “quad S,” and Nygard, “had a boarding pass designated with four bold S’s.”
> 
> The TSA failed to notice the details on Nygard’s boarding pass and he was allowed to board the plane. It was only after a Spirit employee called the TSA when the plane was half way to Denver that the oversight was recognized.



You should see what happens to him for his next flight, a full cavity search is going to feel like a pat on the head in comparison


----------



## Chris0nllyn

There's no turning back now. 

Americans love the safety charade and don't seem to mind paying more for it.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Chris0nllyn said:


> There's no turning back now.
> 
> Americans love the safety charade and don't seem to mind paying more for it.



Yup. The voters asked for this sh!t, and now many of the same are complaining about it.

STFU and live with it, all of you.


----------



## GURPS

LibertyBeacon said:


> Yup. The voters asked for this sh!t, and now many of the same are complaining about it.
> 
> STFU and live with it, all of you.





I for one did NOT Ask for this ..... but the morons that did out number me ...


----------



## LibertyBeacon

GURPS said:


> I for one did NOT Ask for this ..... but the morons that did out number me ...



While you may not have "asked" for it, you were complicit in bringing it into fruition. You vote for Repugnicants, don't you? Bush twice, amirite? McCain, Romney? Those names sound familiar? Deny it, but you know I am spot on. This is on you and your ilk, butt boy.


----------



## GURPS

LibertyBeacon said:


> While you may not have "asked" for it, you were complicit in bringing it into fruition. You vote for Repugnicants, don't you? Bush twice, amirite? McCain, Romney? Those names sound familiar? Deny it, but you know I am spot on. This is on you and your ilk, butt boy.





and you of couse voted for no one has clean hands in all of this ....


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> While you may not have "asked" for it, you were complicit in bringing it into fruition. You vote for Repugnicants, don't you? Bush twice, amirite? McCain, Romney? Those names sound familiar? Deny it, but you know I am spot on. This is on you and your ilk, butt boy.



ooooo...you said "ilk"!


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> ooooo...you said "ilk"!



Suck it, butt boy.


----------



## Chris0nllyn




----------



## Hodr

I have never had an issue with the TSA or screenings at US airports. In fact, the only place I have ever been subjected to full pat downs, nut rubs, and where my wife was forced to unhook her bra for a pat down was in Frankfurt, Germany. I was suprised they didn't go ahead and give me a prostate exam while they were at it.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Hodr said:


> I have never had an issue with the TSA or screenings at US airports. In fact, the only place I have ever been subjected to full pat downs, nut rubs, and where my wife was forced to unhook her bra for a pat down was in Frankfurt, Germany. I was suprised they didn't go ahead and give me a prostate exam while they were at it.



Well, we demanded the government keep us safe after 9/11. This is one of the results of that. I realize many of you may not think this is what you were asking for, but you were.

The TSA is one of those rare government programs which enjoys "broad bipartisan support". The Rs love it because they can keep the pockets of their golf buddies lined, and the Ds love it because it is a jobs program -- guaranteed employment for the otherwise unemployable. So it's not going anywhere. That ship has sailed.

Mrs. Beacon loves flying out of LHR because the pat downs are akin to getting a massage.


----------



## PJay

LibertyBeacon said:


> Mrs. Beacon loves flying out of LHR because the pat downs are akin to getting a massage.




Funny


----------



## stgislander

The $85 I spent for TSA Precheck is some of the best money I've ever spent.


----------

